
San Bernardino County Calls the FBI Liars Over Terrorist's iCloud Account - bontoJR
http://gizmodo.com/san-bernardino-county-calls-the-fbi-liars-over-terroris-1760317923
======
ryanlol
Does this make Matt Novak from Gizmodo a liar? Maybe, maybe not.

However this undoubtedly makes him a terrible journalist.

